# I Don't Want To Go To College: What Should I Do?



## smartkid5

I'm a freshman in college in usa, I'm not that bad at school. I mean, I try my best and I am usually above average. But to be honest, ever since I was little I've had silly dreams but I always come back to my GOAL of being an engineer. I don't want to go to college and major in computer. I don't want to go to college to do anything actually. I enjoy doing repairs on any thing (talent) without idea of it. I live for excitement but i'm smart too. My parents want me to go to college and major in something practical, like business and computer. But it isn't for me. Any advice? I don't want to go to college and so I decided that I'm not going to. I just don't know about how I'm gonna sort all this out. Like money, and a place to live and everything. What should I do?


----------



## 1337dingo

http://www.computerforum.com/105426-reflect-life-thread.html


----------



## joh06937

1337dingo said:


> http://www.computerforum.com/105426-reflect-life-thread.html



nah, i'd say a thread for it is ok.

op, i know you've probably heard this 1000 times before but i am just going to make it 1001, you will most likely regret not going to college down the road. obviously many people make livings without college degrees. but making a living fixing computers is going to be hard as hell.

if you are serious about not going to college and are set on doing that, then i'd say try building up a good resume any way you can and then applying for jobs that don't have many requirements. but obviously having a degree in say engineering is going to get you a much better job than just having a high school diploma.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Join the Army or commit a crime and go to the ''Grey Bar Motel'' ... J/k
With the way the US government under the current leader is headed get a government job so us tax payers can support you.


----------



## OvenMaster

Unfortunately, going to college is pretty much required these days if you don't want to be stuck in a dead-end, mind-numbing, minimum-wage McJob for the rest of your life. Almost all the good-paying union manufacturing jobs have been shipped to China.

Don't be dumb like me. Go to school and get your degree.


----------



## Geoff

You say you want to be an engineer, which almost always requires a college degree.  Just think of it like high school, being that it's required and you have no choice.


----------



## diduknowthat

If you want to be an engineer you need to go to college. If you want to be a chief engineer you probably need to go to grad school. Remember, it's not about how smart you are, it's about how smart other people think you are. You can be the smartest person in the world and people won't hire you unless there's something to back it up. A college degree is one of the best ways to prove that. Maybe you should transfer to another college?


----------



## Achenar123

Apply to a shipyard. Stay away from loading/unloading. Ask for an apprenticeship job. The common ones are electrical, welding repairs, mechanic/engine repairs. After working for one year a friend made enough money to buy his first house. In fact, any job that offers training usually pays decently. Working installation for a cable company, utility work for a power company, etc. Anything you could think of- look into it.

Military is an idea; but all my friends who enlisted went because they wanted to. It wasn't because they were desperate. Joining might be something that completely changes your life around. Who knows? Don't be so quick to dismiss the idea.

It's too late for this semester. You can still visit a local community college and ask a professor if he would mind allowing you listen to one of his class lectures. Anything to get a few ideas of what you would enjoy. Whatever dreams you might have, they might not be as silly as you think. Just remember that there is nothing wrong with missing a single semester or returning to school later on as an adult learner.

Look through the classified ads right now. See for yourself how many jobs require previous experience with a college degree. The reality is everyone practically needs that college degree. The other side of the coin is that plenty of people in the states spend their entire lives in student loan dept. You don't want to be the person sitting at home playing video games all day right after graduation.


----------



## tremmor

there is nobody hiring now mostly without a degree like mentioned. 
Nows the time to goto school. No jobs.  get it now or ya won't. Want to be poor mostly then keep it like it is.

One other note: have to be a pro at something. 
Skilled trade is one. On the other hand i know a few journeyman mech, riggers, and electrical. they cant get it. at least not in industry. Why? because others are applying with more qualifications like Master electrician or and some kind of degree in associates or 4 yr. you have to compete with these people. 
get er done. do it now or ya won't.


----------

